# UK sites, south of England, between Xmas & New Year?



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Hello!

We're looking to book ourselves into a site from Boxing Day until New Years' day. I've spent a bit of time searching the CC database, but keep coming up a blank for anywhere that's open.

Anyone know of anywhere open? We want to go somewhere south of a line drawn between London and Bristol.

Gerald


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

this one near bath http://www.resort-guide.co.uk/servlist.php3?destcode=102&service=cara


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi, Steve

Thanks for that. We've bookmarked the site - as Annie's never been to Bath, it's a real possibility.

Gerald


----------



## further (May 9, 2005)

Hi
I can recomend this one.
http://www.ukcampsite.co.uk/sites/reviews.asp?revid=2109


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi.

The C&CC site at CANTERBURY is open all year. We stayed there last Christmas. You need to book up soon as it does get full. You can walk into Canterbury from the site in 20 mins. There is also the CC site at Folkstone Black Horse Farm. Also there are private good sites at Ashford & Sandwich. Happy Christmas camping.

steve & ann. ----- teensvan.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Thanks, folks. Sites saved for future perusal. Favourite at the moment is still the Bath site :: here ::. It seems to have the best mix of a town nearby with walking and cycling possibilities if the weather's good. There's an on-site restaurant too. It looks a nice site :: click ::

Gerald


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Gerald,

You will enjoy watching a string of women all dressed in leopardskin dressing gowns and having 4" diameter earrings wander past your van on the way to the loo.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=449

Dave


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

DABurleigh said:


> You will enjoy watching a string of women all dressed in leopardskin dressing gowns and having 4" diameter earrings wander past your van on the way to the loo.


Hi, Dave

Enjoy? You say "enjoy"? :?

BTW, I just knew there would be a campsite review on MHF - just didn't get round to checking 

Gerald


----------



## Sagedog (Jun 28, 2005)

We stayed at Sheepcote Valley CC site in Brighton 2 or 3 years ago right below the gallops for the race course really lovely site with great walks from the entrance the dog wanted to give the race horses a run for their money but I held him back.

Always worth a try, we wandered into Brighton one day and saw RICKY from eastenders, well my wife did I had been stood next to him for 5 mins before I realised it was him!!

See a slideshow of a few pics of the site here the lighthouse was a walk on beachy head on boxing day.

This link should be a windows live shot of the campsite, gallops and the gold course. Try it it may work!!

Enjoy


----------

